# ADSL mit Fedora Core2 (Verbindungsaufbau kein Zugang)



## deepc (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab mir gerade Fedora Core2 test1 installiert. Ich hab mein DSL konfiguriert (das Modem hängt an eth1, die Karte hat ne feste IP)  das Modem wählt sich ein (ppp0 bekommt dynamisch vom Provider eine IP zugewiesen) und die Verbindung zwischen DSL-Modem und Provider wird aufgebaut.
Hier fängt allerdings das Problem an!
Obwohl die verbindung steht und die Nameserver in die resolv.conf eingetragen werden, kann ich nicht auf Internet zugreifen. Ping: unknown Host!
Das heißt der Server leitet die Anfrage nicht an eth1 bzw. ppp0 weiter.
Wie und wo muss ich einen Änderung vornehmen um die Verbingung auch nutzen zu können(schein ein Gateway oder routing Problem zu sein).

Falls die Infos nicht reichen, sagt was ihr zur Problemanalyse braucht!

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


DC


----------



## Habenix (23. Februar 2004)

kannst du die IP von der ppp0 Interface anpingen?


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## deepc (23. Februar 2004)

Ja ich kann die zugewiesene Adresse pingen. Ich hab mal ein entsprechendes foto angehängt.
Die resolv.conf enthält nur die beiden Arcor Nameserver, die automatisch eingetragen werden

Gruß

DC


----------

